# Japan Open 2008



## pjk (Oct 5, 2008)

Yu Nakajima won the Japan Open 2008 with an average of 11.31 seconds. Yohei Oka finished second (12.27) and Keisuke Hiraya finished third (12.53).
World records: Yumu Tabuchi 4x4 41.16 (single), Keisuke Hiraya 3x3 One-handed 19.07 (average).
Asian records: Yu Nakajima 4x4 50.74 (average), Keisuke Hiraya 5x5 1:21.93 (single).

-A 12.96 3x3 avg took 5th.
-A 57.51 4x4 avg took 5th.
-A 1:40.28 5x5 avg took 4th.
-A 20.92 3x3 OH avg took 6th.

That is ridiculously competitive.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn that is extreme!

I feel bad for rama losing his record (or was it lost already?) on the OH avg.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

It's more intense than WC07. 

There's now 3 19.8x's in 2-4th place. 19.07 is relatively far away from the next places.

Seems like they haven't focused on BLD too much right now though  (Oh shoot, I hope they don't go crazy at that now that I mentioned it lol)

6 sub 1 4x4 Averages. 6 sub 21 OH averages. Wow, 6s.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2008)

I like how they all share the honor of getting first place for both 4x4x4_bf and 5x5x5_bf 

Are there any video's available? I would like to see what happened on the 4x4x4 WR.

I think it is time for Rama to get of his lazy ass, do homework first, cubing directly afterwards and come to a competition with me and/or the rest of the Ma-Ra-Ton. (I promise I won't thrown juggling balls at you or bite your stickers)


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 5, 2008)

Nakajima is fast at the Magic, but he seems disappointed.


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 5, 2008)

haha cause he DNF the three times before it


----------



## blah (Oct 8, 2008)

Yu Nakajima wasn't in the first round of _every single event he participated in_. Is this even allowed by the WCA? How's that even fair competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2008)

blah said:


> Yu Nakajima wasn't in the first round of _every single event he participated in_. Is this even allowed by the WCA? How's that even fair competition?



It's a common thing to allow some competitors to skip the first round due to prequalifying. (Although it is true that it's typically listed as a "qualifying round" then.) And if you notice, some of the other spectacular solvers at that competition got to skip the first round of several events as well. It looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Ron (Oct 8, 2008)

> Yu Nakajima wasn't in the first round of every single event he participated in. Is this even allowed by the WCA? How's that even fair competition?


There is a special section about this in the WCA regulations.
See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#optional
In large Japanese competitions they use regulations Z1/Z2/Z3.


----------

